# GSD 9 Months got out and bit passer by



## leadtheway (Sep 5, 2013)

I am training my dog and he is doing so well at sit, heel, letting other dogs in and around the house, He lives with 2 springers anyway and i am working on socialising and teaching him to stop when running. I know he shouldn't have got out but is it just fearful at that age to bite or instinctual or territorial. Can I do anything else to help him not be so guarded around strangers and at least that biting is not acceptable.

Please advise


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

From the day our pups hit the house it's important to LEAVE THE HOUSE and take our puppy into the world to learn normal as well as learn that the human they are with is the leader and will handle any situation that comes up.

It's a huge burden for our puppies to be afraid and think their human is useless in any new situation. So without the guidance and leadership from their human, a puppy who is absolutely NOT in a situation to deal properly will do the only thing it can to keep the scary away, and that is bark/growl and bite.

So unless we do OUR job, we may end up with a problem.

Great information on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ialize-i-want-photos-videos-puppies-dogs.html

Are you still in dog classes? Have your instructor help.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you contacted a trainer for an evaluation? It could be a fluke or something got triggered. Either way, I would defer to a professional who can see the dog in person. 

GSD's are bred to be protective, it's in their nature, so most cannot be expected to be lab like where they're happy go lucky with anyone that wants to approach them. Socialization helps expose a dog to a myriad of things and also teach appropriate behaviour, obedience is important as well


----------



## ragu (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm a bit confused by your post. Maybe you should post what exactly happened when he bit this person. If what you're saying is that he did bite someone. If my dog got out I would blame myself whether he did or did not bite anyone. I would say that biting is very acceptable in my dog when biting is needed. If someone is beating my dog I would expect and would love for him to bite that person. If he bit a person for no apparent reason, that's another story.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

From what I can understand of your post - it sounds like your pup has problems with strangers, and this is his first bite? Get an evaluation done by an experienced trainer - very important that they KNOW GSD. Then begin training. The training is important in 2 ways - your pup will learn obedience and coping skills, you will learn to read the pup and safely manage him so there won't be another bite in his future. 

With your pup having shown he is willing to bite, a trainer isn't something that can be put off thinking you can handle the training. If you will post the area you are located, someone may know of an experienced trainer to refer you to.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

Twyla said:


> From what I can understand of your post - it sounds like your pup has problems with strangers, and this is his first bite? Get an evaluation done by an experienced trainer - very important that they KNOW GSD. Then begin training. The training is important in 2 ways - your pup will learn obedience and coping skills, you will learn to read the pup and safely manage him so there won't be another bite in his future.
> 
> *With your pup having shown he is willing to bite, a trainer isn't something that can be put off thinking you can handle the training.* If you will post the area you are located, someone may know of an experienced trainer to refer you to.


I would see a trainer, its really hard to diagnose exactly whats going on with dog behavior over the internet. Fear of strangers is for sure not a good thing. I would start socializing her with other people slowly. I always say "greet" when meeting people so my dog knows this is a fun person and she should be ready to play.

On a side note, I really hope the person that got bit wasn't injured. I would be very friendly and offer to pay for anything that arose from the incident.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

I am a simple man who likes simple real world solutions. I am no kind of expert by any means. I would put a fully charged shock collar on him that I am sure is making good contact and have a buddy who is up for the task come walking down the road with a sleeve on one arm and some dog spray in the other hand. Neither will be needed after you Zap him for his bad behavior. It's my guess that you would only need to do this a few times until he gets the deal. Zappers are great for stopping bad behavior along with tweaking no,come,stay, and anything else you can think of. I know I will get some grief for this, which is a little fun because I know it would work and the dog and you would be better off for it, not to mention the person that doesn't get bit. You can always take him to the doggie shrink later.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

simple doesn't begin to describe you


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Deno said:


> I am a simple man who likes simple real world solutions. I am no kind of expert by any means. I would put a fully charged shock collar on him that I am sure is making good contact and have a buddy who is up for the task come walking down the road with a sleeve on one arm and some dog spray in the other hand. Neither will be needed after you Zap him for his bad behavior. It's my guess that you would only need to do this a few times until he gets the deal. Zappers are great for stopping bad behavior along with tweaking no,come,stay, and anything else you can think of. I know I will get some grief for this, which is a little fun because I know it would work and the dog and you would be better off for it, not to mention the person that doesn't get bit. You can always take him to the doggie shrink later.


OP, please do not do this. 'Zapping' a dog who is fearful will only INCREASE the aggression.


----------

